# Are Frisby surround sound system good?



## Hunteil

I failed finding reviews for Frisby sound systems online and was wondering if anyone else had any opinions on the systems.
I'm currently looking at this model: (Total: $120)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140166621612&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Heres the only customer related reviews I've found. The one guy says it work good though...
http://club.cdfreaks.com/f89/frisby-fs-5015-a-234395/

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070607162514AAy9F2v




If anyone has any better recomendations please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## ebackhus

Sounds like a ripe scam.

I have an Onkyo home theater system and it only puts out 1,000w maximum. The idea that this thing can do _3,000w_ is just laughable. Especially for the $120 asking.... It doesn't even have digital inputs which is all but required for good home theater or PC sound.

Even something like this from Creative would sound great. My room mate use a slightly older version and it is LOUD and very clear.


----------



## yustr

Scam...


----------



## bruiser

When you see PMPO, you can rest assured it's junk.


----------



## yustr

Hunteil said:


> If anyone has any better recomendations please let me know.  Thanks


Some basic info please: What are you looking for? Home theater? Computer games? Music? Everything? Price range? Size of your room?


----------



## wintersnow

Not familiar with that brand, but I think you'd better get something reliable.


----------



## Hunteil

Okay so Frisby could be a scam so i'm not gona waste my money.

I decided to go to a physical store and see what they had and for about $100 more you can get what you want and more. So I went with that. That and you get to actully hear the product and have help. Thanks guys.


----------



## ebackhus

Have you opened the speaker enclosures to examine the speakers themselves?


----------



## rockwell

I purchased a Frisby FS 93000 5000 Watt Wireless Optical Coaxial Home Theater System from ebay, www.BestPriceBestService.com & comsis computers. Buying audio items on the net is risky due to you cannot listen to the system first. I not sure how Frisby benchmark there equipments but my 100 watt system blows this so called 5000 watt out the window. My 35 watt PC speaker system is also louder and much better in sound. The catch is (PMPO (peak music power output) achieves maximum sound level using amplify of your system. This is the case when you use the speakers system with TV or Audio components. For PC, MP3, CD Player etc. the system uses RMS power) which is only 20 watts per satellite at 10% THD or 100 watts. I placed a 500 watt amplifier into this system and still can't get a decent output. I would like to add something good but even the wireless speakers are a problem. It knocks out my wireless internet. I cannot recommend Frisby or Comsis.


----------

